# T5 Ho



## DLtoker (Feb 27, 2007)

So I'm picking up some more T5s... The cheapest I found was at...http://htgsupply.com/productdetail.asp?productID=481.

Does anyone see anything cheaper out on the www dots?


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 27, 2007)

What is the difference between the HO and the regular T5s.  I can't see any difference and they say they both say they put out the same amount of lumens.


----------

